# Darkchylde



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

From John Carpenter and Weta Workshop some pre-production on a new movie based on a comic. Darkchylde is the tale of a good hearted southern teen cursed to become the creatures from her many recurring nightmares. Creatures that destroy all she holds dear.


----------

